# Embroidered Patch



## hamncheese

I'm working on a project and I need a patch to go on a shirt that has some kind of Habanos theme. Given the use of the word "patch" in computer lingo and also the use of the word in some cigar lines, it's very difficut to Google. Does anyone know of a place where I can get one? Doesn't have to be large... maybe 2x3, 2x4 or something.


----------



## ragin' cajun

What about the CS logo if the mod's allow it?


----------



## replicant_argent

like this?
http://www.stickergiant.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?screen=PROD&product_code=evfp09&category_code=avf
or this one
http://www.ozoneclothing.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=596


----------



## hamncheese

I'm trying to make something that's more generally related to cigars rather than a specific board.

Even letting me know a facility to get one of these made would be helpful :tu


----------



## hamncheese

replicant_argent said:


> like this?
> http://www.stickergiant.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?screen=PROD&product_code=evfp09&category_code=avf


Hmm looking for something more specific to cigars rather than just something with a cigar. (i.e. something that looks like the sticker inside a Cohiba box or the Habanos Logo, etc.)


----------



## raisin

Most tee-shirt shops are able to accommodate this kind of request. You could try the yellow pages for walk-in service, or online dealers for at work .


----------



## hamncheese

raisin said:


> Most tee-shirt shops are able to accommodate this kind of request. You could try the yellow pages for walk-in service, or online dealers for at work .


They'll make me a patch and sew it on?


----------



## smokeyscotch

You might try istock for some royalty free illustrations, then take it to shop. They will digitize it and put right on the shirt for ya. Just a thought.

I tell ya what. Shoot me a PM with your ideas on this. Give me some specifics on what you want it to look like. My wife is a designer. Maybe I can take a few pics of some of my Habana bands, along with other related items. She can put something together in CorelDraw. Photographers do pro bono too. LOL


----------



## 68TriShield

What a Stitch- 301 829 7880

set-up runs about 100$.


----------



## cre8v1

You may want to consider simply having the shirt embroidered instead of creating a patch and then having it sewn on. It may cut down on the cost.


----------



## hamncheese

Hmm interesting suggestions.

The situation here is that I have a shirt that I'd like to add a patch on to (just one shirt). The patch would cover up a small design that's already on there (silk-screened). Would embroidery relatively cheap? I guess I'd have to come up with a design that had pretty few colors in it, right?


----------



## hamncheese

OK I found a website that will allow me to order as few as 12 patches. If I could create a Habanos themed patch, would there be any interest for as little as $8-9?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

You mean kind of like these patches?  

I love my Havana Club Shirt


----------



## icehog3

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> OK I found a website that will allow me to order as few as 12 patches. If I could create a Habanos themed patch, would there be any interest for as little as $8-9?


I would take a couple (or one if there is lots of interest) Tom.


----------



## hamncheese

LasciviousXXX said:


> You mean kind of like these patches?
> 
> I love my Havana Club Shirt


That kind of stuff is exactly what I'm looking for! Unfortunately, I doubt that you can get those patches individually.


----------



## TripleF

You might want to serach eBay for "cigar patch"

You will have to have a patch to go over the silk screened imprint that is currently on the shirt. Embroidering over it might work, but with the dried ink on the shirt already it may screw up the needle as it attempts to embroider your new image.

You also might want to contact any cigar company or cigar web site and see if they have any patches to donate to the cause......

I sell patches since my business is advertising specialties if I can be of service.


----------



## bonggoy

icehog3 said:


> I would take a couple (or one if there is lots of interest) Tom.


:tpd: for a couple as well.


----------



## hamncheese

Hmm aight, I could have a patch that is the Habanos logo with "único desde 1492" underneath it. It would be probably 1.5" x 3", unless we want to go bigger (though more expensive). They would run about $8.25 to $8.80/piece. We would need a commitment of at least 12, though if we could get 50 it would be considerably cheaper. :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

I'd take one. :tu


----------



## hamncheese

Ok, I'll start a list. Edit/copy and add as necessary. Looking for at leas 12 total.

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 1
icehog - 2
bonggoy - 2


----------



## DBall

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 1
icehog - 2
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1

:tu

I like it!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I'm in for two


----------



## physiognomy

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 1
icehog - 2
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2

Total = 12


----------



## DBall

I'm sure you'd have no problem hitting 50... :tu


----------



## Pablo

Try googling "embroidered patch", you'll get a bunch of results.

I was considering making a "Club Stogie Motorcycle Club" patch for those of us with bikes. Something you could put on your jacket. When I did the research, there were tons of folks willing to do it, but you normally had to buy at least 100.


----------



## hamncheese

Sweet! I'll let this run for a little while longer and then look into getting it together next week. 

PDS, most of the sites that I found had similar constrictions, however this one that I found would do a lot of 12... but they were expensive. If we can commit to 38 more, this gets a lot cheaper


----------



## skyhigh340

let know what you end up with. I might like one or two.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Is there a graphic of the proposed design available?


----------



## macms

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 1
icehog - 2
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2

Total = 14


----------



## yayson

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 1
icehog - 2
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2
yayson - 2

Total = 16


----------



## dayplanner

I'm in for 2.

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 1
icehog - 2
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2

Total = 18

So how is the brewing going man?


----------



## hamncheese

Hey bro, pretty good. It's been a while since I did another batch, however. I got really busy over the coarse of the last year with preparation for a difficult financial certification test and haven't had much brew time. I'll get back to it eventually, however. Good to hear from you. :tu

Any more interest in a Habanos logo patch?


----------



## jkorp

I'd be interested, but I'd like to see a design.

Did you check this site out:
http://www.rudedogleather.com/id131.html

Free set up with a min of 25 patches.


----------



## icehog3

Tom is trying to put together this buy to get enough interest to warrant the set-up fee and keep patch cost down to around $8-9 each. I understand some of you want to see a design first. I hope you also understand the situation Tom is in, and understand if you can't be accomodated if the buy fills up with people who are willing to take a chance with their $8. :2


----------



## dayplanner

Put me down for 2, please (hey, if they're good enough for Tom...). :ss


----------



## smokeyscotch

I'm in for 2.


----------



## floydpink

I'll go in blindly and take one based on my belief that all the gorillas involved have impeccable taste. If I'm wrong, I will consider it a lesson worthy of 8 bucks.


----------



## ghostrider

I'm game for 2 as well.


----------



## macms

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 1
icehog - 2
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 2
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -3

Total = 26


----------



## hamncheese

Wow! More than half way there! 

Thanks for explaining that, Tom. It's tough to get a design made up when you don't have a commitment to take the whole lot. I can tell you this... the patch is going to essentially be the Habanos logo and it will say "Unico desde 1492" underneath it. Should be pretty simple. :tu


----------



## jgros001

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 1
icehog - 2
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 2
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -3
jgros001 - 2

Total = 28


----------



## n3uka

Since I lack a good imagination, are we saying the patch will look like this but with Unico desde 1492 on the bottom instead









Sounds good to me. Put me down for 2

I also found this one, maybe the next patch?


----------



## n3uka

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 1
icehog - 2
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 2
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -3
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 2

Total = 30


----------



## hamncheese

I thought about the "Specialist" one, but the design that I decided on is that top one that you have listed up there. 20 more to go!


----------



## n3uka

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I thought about the "Specialist" one, but the design that I decided on is that top one that you have listed up there. 20 more to go!


I wasn't saying instead of it. I was thinking if we do another one down the road :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 2
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 2
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -3
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 2

Total = 31

Added one more.


----------



## hamncheese

n3uka said:


> I wasn't saying instead of it. I was thinking if we do another one down the road :tu


Good thinking!

BTW, I think that ghostrider only wants 2, despite being down for 3 on the list.


----------



## ghostrider

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 2
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 2
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -*2*
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 2

Total = 30

Haven't checked back since last night - corrected.


----------



## jkorp

very nice design, I'll take 2
-------------------------------------

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 2
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 2
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 2
jkorp - 2

Total = 32

2 added


----------



## giono2

I'll take 1. Can I pay in appropriately valued sticks? Just a thought. Set me straight if need be.


----------



## hamncheese

giono2 said:


> I'll take 1. Can I pay in appropriately valued sticks? Just a thought. Set me straight if need be.


Well, if we get to 50, the cost will only be about $3-4/piece so... IDK... that shouldn't be too tough to swing, right? :chk


----------



## giono2

I have no problem with cash, just tossing an idea out there.


----------



## icehog3

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Well, if we get to 50, the cost will only be about $3-4/piece so... IDK... that shouldn't be too tough to swing, right? :chk


Nice job Tom....thanks! :ss


----------



## Jbailey

I'll take 3

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 2
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 2
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 2
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3

Total = 35

3 added


----------



## icehog3

Changed my order to 4, I think we will hit 50+ easy. If it takes anyone out of the mix, I'll delete 1 or 2.  

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 2
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 2
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3

Total = 37


----------



## bobarian

I'll take 2!:tu

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 2
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 2
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2

Total = 39


----------



## dayplanner

Changed my order to 3.

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 3
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 2
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2

Total = 40


----------



## n3uka

Changed my order to 4.

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 3
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 4
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2

Total = 42

I can also drop back to 2 if someone else needs them


----------



## hamncheese

50 isn't a limit, guys... it's more of a minimum! Please feel free to put in for however many you want! This is filling up even better than I could have imagined 

I'll leave this open for a little while longer and then contact a company to get the design process rolling. From there, I should have them in 10 days, however given the holiday season, it might take longer.


----------



## floydpink

Please up my order to 2, if it is possible.


----------



## hamncheese

Absolutely, Floyd!

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 2
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 3
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 2
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 4
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2

Total = 43

Ok, so I have some more details...

I think it's going to be 1.5" vertically by 4.5" horizontally. If we can get 50, price should be $3.68/patch plus shipping to be and shipping to you (I'll do an envelope and a couple stamps so that'll be cheap). I've searched far and wide for this patch, specifically and it simply does not exist. Get in now and get one of the only 50 in the world lol!


----------



## macms

Bumped to 4

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 4
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 3
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 4
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2

Total = 44


----------



## JCK

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 4
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 3
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 4
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2
khubli - 5

Total - 49

I'm in for 5


----------



## hamncheese

I've submitted the design to the company and I'm just waiting now to hear back from them. They're going to email me an electronic preview sample of the patch. I'll post it here when I get it, but given the proximity to Christmas and such, I don't expect much to get done before the New Year.


----------



## broozer

i'll take one or two if there's any left available.

bruce


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 4
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 3
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 4
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2
khubli - 5
Broozer - 2
Oz - 1

Total - 52


----------



## hamncheese

Sweet! This will stay open until I hear from the company about getting the patches done. At some point, I'll have to commit to a #, but until then, keep the tally going!


----------



## BP22

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 4
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 3
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 4
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2
khubli - 5
Broozer - 2
Oz - 1
*BP22 - 1 *
Total - 53


----------



## hamncheese

The company has been somewhat slow in getting back to me, but just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still working on this! :tu


----------



## Mikes

LasciviousXXX said:


> You mean kind of like these patches?
> 
> I love my Havana Club Shirt


Damn Dude you make that polo look good:tu


----------



## floydpink

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> The company has been somewhat slow in getting back to me, but just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still working on this! :tu


Probably swamped with Holiday orders. It'll be worth the wait I'm sure.


----------



## hollywood

can't believe i missed this one.

count me in for 3!!:tu


----------



## DonJefe

I'll take 2. Thanks!!


----------



## hamncheese

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 4
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 3
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 4
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2
khubli - 5
Broozer - 2
Oz - 1
BP22 - 1
hollywood - 3
Don Jefe - 2
Total - 58

I'll give this until tomorrow and then I'm going to close it. The company has given me the design and it looks pretty perfect in my estimation. Final payment details will be available within the next couple days.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 4
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 3
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 4
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2
khubli - 5
Broozer - 2
Oz - 1
BP22 - 1
hollywood - 3
Don Jefe - 2
Blake Lockhart -2
Total - 60

Thanks for all your efforts and hard work putting this together, Tom!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 4
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 3
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 4
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2
khubli - 5
Broozer - 2
Oz - 1
BP22 - 1
hollywood - 3
Don Jefe - 2
Blake Lockhart -2
SUOrangeGuy - 2

Total - 62


----------



## longashes

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 4
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 3
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 1
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 4
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2
khubli - 5
Broozer - 2
Oz - 1
BP22 - 1
hollywood - 3
Don Jefe - 2
Blake Lockhart -2
SUOrangeGuy - 2
longashes - 2

Total - 64


----------



## Mikes

So what is the final design going to look like? I musta missed it...

Thanks,
mikes


----------



## floydpink

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> pnutbutrsangwich - 2
> Mr. Maduro - 2
> icehog - 4
> bonggoy - 2
> DBall - 1
> LasciviousXXX - 2
> physiognomy - 2
> macms - 4
> yayson - 2
> 1f1fan - 2
> cquon - 3
> smokeyscotch - 2
> floydpink - 2 Please add one!!!! I wanted 2
> ghostrider -2
> jgros001 - 2
> n3uka - 4
> jkorp - 2
> jbailey - 3
> bobarian-2
> khubli - 5
> Broozer - 2
> Oz - 1
> BP22 - 1
> hollywood - 3
> Don Jefe - 2
> Total - 58
> 
> I'll give this until tomorrow and then I'm going to close it. The company has given me the design and it looks pretty perfect in my estimation. Final payment details will be available within the next couple days.


+

I had 2, then got dropped to 1. have I been punished?


----------



## hamncheese

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 4
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 3
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 2
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 4
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2
khubli - 5
Broozer - 2
Oz - 1
BP22 - 1
hollywood - 3
Don Jefe - 2
Blake Lockhart -2
SUOrangeGuy - 2
longashes - 2

Total - 65

No worries


----------



## Old Sailor

Put me down for 2

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 4
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 3
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 2
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 4
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2
khubli - 5
Broozer - 2
Oz - 1
BP22 - 1
hollywood - 3
Don Jefe - 2
Blake Lockhart -2
SUOrangeGuy - 2
longashes - 2
Old Sailor - 2

Total - 67


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Mikes said:


> Damn Dude you make that polo look good:tu


:r

Thanks Mike.... I'm just trying to live up to someone who deserves to wear such an awesome shirt HAHA

:tu


----------



## hamncheese

1PM EST today is the deadline. Speak now or FOREVER hold your peace


----------



## icehog3

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> 1PM EST today is the deadline. Speak now or FOREVER hold your peace


One Owah!!!


----------



## floydpink

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> 1PM EST today is the deadline. Speak now or FOREVER hold your peace


I'm holding my piece in anticipation.


----------



## mdtaggart

I'll take two. Thanks.

pnutbutrsangwich - 2
Mr. Maduro - 2
icehog - 4
bonggoy - 2
DBall - 1
LasciviousXXX - 2
physiognomy - 2
macms - 4
yayson - 2
1f1fan - 2
cquon - 3
smokeyscotch - 2
floydpink - 2
ghostrider -2
jgros001 - 2
n3uka - 4
jkorp - 2
jbailey - 3
bobarian-2
khubli - 5
Broozer - 2
Oz - 1
BP22 - 1
hollywood - 3
Don Jefe - 2
Blake Lockhart -2
SUOrangeGuy - 2
longashes - 2
Old Sailor - 2
mdtaggart - 2

Total - 69


----------



## hollywood

floydpink said:


> I'm holding my piece in anticipation.


TMI!!:r


----------



## hamncheese

Ok, so I'll put in an order for an even 70. I've gotten the design and it looks spot on relative to the logo. I'll have more details later on... :tu


----------



## icehog3

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Ok, so I'll put in an order for an even 70. I've gotten the design and it looks spot on relative to the logo. I'll have more details later on... :tu


Thanks Tom!


----------



## DBall

Thanks for putting this together.. these should rock!


----------



## hamncheese

OK guys, looks like I've gotten a picture of the actual sample from the company. Here's what it's going to look like. I'll devise some sort of way to get mass communication going over the next few days and figure out how to get payment and such set up. More to come!


----------



## JCK

Looks sharp! one's going on my Vanson this winter for sure


----------



## longashes

Very nice!


----------



## BP22

Looks great...thanks. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch

Very Cool!:chk


----------



## bobarian

Looking good!:tu:chk


----------



## icehog3

Thanks Tom! :tu


----------



## macms

Excellent! Thanks for making this happen. :ss


----------



## dayplanner

Schnapp! Great looking patch, Tom.


----------



## hamncheese

Ok guys... the sewing machine is running furiously. I've fronted all the money for the patches. These are going to be cheaper than I expected. Turns out we can do $2.85/patch. Since they are so cheap, I think that paypal will work out pretty well since it will be cheaper than all y'all goin' out to the post office and spending $1.50 on a money order and a stamp. Here's the cost breakdown:

1 patch: $2.85(patch) + $0.41(stamp) + $0.40(paypal) = $3.66

2 patches: $5.70 + $0.41 + $0.48 = $6.59

3 patches: $8.55 + $0.41 + $0.56 = $9.52

4 patches: $11.40 + $0.41 + $0.64 = $12.45

5 patches: $14.25 + $0.41 + $0.73 = $15.39

I'll be sending out PMs shortly. This is going to take a little bit of effort on my part and some time to get all of the communication straight so bear with me.


----------



## jkorp

Excellent. As soon as I have your PP info payment will be sent.

Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## bonggoy

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I'll be sending out PMs shortly. This is going to take a little bit of effort on my part and some time to get all of the communication straight so bear with me.


Excellent Tom. Don't worry about me. You can have me last. No need to mail it. Just hand it to me the next time we herf.

Thanks for organizing this.


----------



## hamncheese

bonggoy said:


> Excellent Tom. Don't worry about me. You can have me last. No need to mail it. Just hand it to me the next time we herf.
> 
> Thanks for organizing this.


Sounds good!

ALl PMs have been sent out. LMK if you did NOT get one.


----------



## jkorp

PP sent


----------



## JCK

Thanks Tom.. PP sent!


----------



## BP22

Thank you Tom!

PP'ed. :tu


----------



## physiognomy

Thanks for putting this together! Payment sent...


----------



## yayson

Thanks Mr Sangwich


----------



## hollywood

Looks great, Tom!! PP sent! Thanks, again!!:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

PM received. Payment Sent! Thanks again!! :tu


----------



## floydpink

Overpayment sent by Paypal.


----------



## DBall

floydpink said:


> Overpayment sent by Paypal.


Hahahaha... same here. I like round numbers.


----------



## smokeyscotch

Payment sent. Thanks for putting this together. :tu


----------



## tchariya

is it too late to get a few of these? maybe even 5.


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> is it too late to get a few of these? maybe even 5.


For you??

Yes.

:r :r


----------



## Old Sailor

Paypal'd payment, Thanks:tu:tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

pp sent!


----------



## hamncheese

tchariya said:


> is it too late to get a few of these? maybe even 5.


I'm not sure... I'll see what I can do:tu

I'm going to post a big update with confirmation of who I have received payment from tomorrow morning-afternoon time. Thanks for paying so quickly guys! It makes a bunch of things easier for me.


----------



## mdtaggart

floydpink said:


> I'm holding my piece in anticipation.


Ok, you can let go now! :ss

Oh yeah, and I sent my PP too.


----------



## hamncheese

I've received payment from or exchanged mail info for payment with the following people:

Mr. Maduro 
bonggoy
DBall 
physiognomy 
macms 
yayson 
1f1fan 
smokeyscotch (youre TIMALLI Photo-Art, right?)
floydpink 
ghostrider 
jgros001 
n3uka 
jkorp (jkut, right?)
jbailey 
bobarian
khubli 
BP22 
hollywood 
Don Jefe 
Blake Lockhart 
SUOrangeGuy 
longashes 
Old Sailor 
mdtaggart 

I NEED ADDRESSES FROM THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE:
icehog3
LasciviousXXX
cquon
jkorp
1f1fan
broozer
grtndpwrfloz
longashes

If you see youre name is where it shouldn't or is not where it should be, please resend me the appropriate information. Some paypal payments were tough to match up to the senders since there were no CS handle references in the text  I can't keep this much detective work straight so resend your addy if I say I don't have it even if you've already done so.


----------



## jkorp

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> ......
> jkorp (jkut, right?)


yes


----------



## icehog3

Sending Paypal and addy now Tom... sorry I totally forgot yesterday.


----------



## hamncheese

Updated:

I've received payment from or exchanged mail info for payment with the following people:

Mr. Maduro
bonggoy
icehog3
DBall
physiognomy
macms
yayson
1f1fan
smokeyscotch (youre TIMALLI Photo-Art, right?)
floydpink
ghostrider
jgros001
n3uka
jkorp 
jbailey
bobarian
khubli
BP22
hollywood
Don Jefe
Blake Lockhart
SUOrangeGuy
longashes
Old Sailor
mdtaggart

I NEED ADDRESSES (and $$$) FROM THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE:
LasciviousXXX
cquon
broozer
grtndpwrfloz


----------



## smokeyscotch

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Updated:
> 
> I've received payment from or exchanged mail info for payment with the following people:
> 
> Mr. Maduro
> bonggoy
> icehog3
> DBall
> physiognomy
> macms
> yayson
> 1f1fan
> *smokeyscotch (youre TIMALLI Photo-Art, right?)*
> floydpink
> ghostrider
> jgros001
> n3uka
> jkorp
> jbailey
> bobarian
> khubli
> BP22
> hollywood
> Don Jefe
> Blake Lockhart
> SUOrangeGuy
> longashes
> Old Sailor
> mdtaggart
> 
> I NEED ADDRESSES (and $$$) FROM THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE:
> LasciviousXXX
> cquon
> broozer
> grtndpwrfloz


That is correct. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Jbailey

Money is sent out.


----------



## Don Fernando

Awww ... man ... how the hell did I miss this ????? :r


----------



## smokeyscotch

monsoon said:


> Awww ... man ... how the hell did I miss this ????? :r


PM sent.


----------



## Don Fernando

smokeyscotch said:


> PM sent.


Tim rules. Thank you brother !


----------



## hamncheese

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Updated:
> 
> I've received payment from or exchanged mail info for payment with the following people:
> 
> Mr. Maduro
> bonggoy
> icehog3
> DBall
> physiognomy
> macms
> yayson
> 1f1fan
> smokeyscotch (youre TIMALLI Photo-Art, right?)
> floydpink
> ghostrider
> jgros001
> n3uka
> jkorp
> jbailey
> bobarian
> khubli
> BP22
> hollywood
> Don Jefe
> Blake Lockhart
> SUOrangeGuy
> longashes
> Old Sailor
> mdtaggart
> 
> I NEED ADDRESSES (and $$$) FROM THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE:
> LasciviousXXX
> cquon
> broozer
> grtndpwrfloz


Just a reminder for the guys on the bottom of the list :tu


----------



## hamncheese

Patches will be shipped to me today. I hope they arrive shortly. I'll be looking to get these out by Monday :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch

Thanks! You have done a great job with this.:tu


----------



## icehog3

Thanks Tom!


----------



## hamncheese

They're here! I'm going to work on getting these out tomorrow. :tu


----------



## gamayrouge

If anyone's got an extra they wouldn't mind selling, please send tell! Thanks!


----------



## hamncheese

Ok, since it's too hard to email, PM everyone individually, I'm going to give my last update on the "paid/got your addy" list here. I'm going to get these into envelope tonight and try to get them out on Friday, but because of the holiday, Tuesday is more likely. Thanks to all for your interest and for being so fast and easy to deal with! :tu

Got $$ and addies from:
Mr. Maduro
bonggoy
icehog3
DBall
cquon
physiognomy
macms
yayson
1f1fan
grtndpwrfloz
smokeyscotch
floydpink
ghostrider
jgros001
n3uka
jkorp
jbailey
bobarian
khubli
BP22
hollywood
Don Jefe
Blake Lockhart
SUOrangeGuy
longashes
Old Sailor
mdtaggart

I NEED ADDRESSES (and $$$) FROM THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE:
LasciviousXXX
broozer


----------



## mdtaggart

Who are you callin fast and easy?? :ss


----------



## hamncheese

I ran into a problem with postage. I'm going to get these out tomorrow (amongst other things :hn).


----------



## Bubba -NJ

monsoon said:


> Awww ... man ... how the hell did I miss this ????? :r


Dang it !


----------



## hamncheese

I'll be out the door with the envelopes in about 20 minutes. Thanks to everyone who participated for being patient and paying quickly!

I've received a bunch of PMs about extras, getting in late, etc. To those still interested, I got a few extra for myself. Please give me a little while to breathe since after working on this for over a month, I'm a little tired of dealing with it, to be quite frank . Hopefully they will arrive soon :tu


----------



## icehog3

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I'll be out the door with the envelopes in about 20 minutes. Thanks to everyone who participated for being patient and paying quickly!
> 
> I've received a bunch of PMs about extras, getting in late, etc. To those still interested, I got a few extra for myself. Please give me a little while to breathe since after working on this for over a month, I'm a little tired of dealing with it, to be quite frank . Hopefully they will arrive soon :tu


Thanks for all your efforts Tom!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Got my patches today and they look "fantastic"!!!

Thanks for all your hard work putting this together, Tom!

Now...what shirt(s) to put them on? Maybe...http://www.cafepress.com/cigaru.23965375


----------



## gamayrouge

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I'll be out the door with the envelopes in about 20 minutes. Thanks to everyone who participated for being patient and paying quickly!
> 
> I've received a bunch of PMs about extras, getting in late, etc. To those still interested, I got a few extra for myself. Please give me a little while to breathe since after working on this for over a month, I'm a little tired of dealing with it, to be quite frank . Hopefully they will arrive soon :tu


I'd be down for one of your extras. Just PST when you've had a little time to relax. Thanks for putting this together!

-Tam


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Received today!! They look excellent!! :tu


----------



## jgros001

got it in today, thanks for running the buy :tu


----------



## bobarian

Got mine today as well. They really look nice. Thanks for organizing this for us all at CS.:tu


----------



## DBall

I can't believe how friggin awesome these look!!! I wish I got more, now.... :tu

Thanks a ton for putting this together.


----------



## jkorp

Got the patches yesterday, and they are top notch. Thanks for all the work to make it happen.


----------



## dayplanner

Got mine yesterday Tom, thanks for putting this together!! They look great, I wish I had got a few more.

:tu


----------



## hamncheese

Thank you guys for inspiring me to get this done. Without the demand, I probably never would have gone through with it. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Thank you guys for inspiring me to get this done. Without the demand, I probably never would have gone through with it. :tu


You did a great job! I got mine today, and man they look good.


----------



## icehog3

Mine came today as well...Super-cool Tom! Thanks so much for all your efforts on this one! :tu


----------



## longashes

Very cool patches ....

Thanks
:cb


----------



## hamncheese

Whew! TCs left for all of you. I never imagined that running a group buy with 35+ people would be as painless as this one. Thank you all.

If you have any problems (i.e. envelope opened up, you didn't get the right amount of patches, your patches are damaged, you didn't get anything at all etc.) please let me know. I have extras for this situation and I can get them out to you as a replacement.


----------



## icehog3

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> If you have any problems (i.e. envelope opened up


That's funny Tom, my envelope was opened, but the patches were all there and in perfect condition. Did someone else have this problem too? I wonder if they put the envelopes through the automated sorters and the thickness of the patches caused the envelopes to tear.


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> That's funny Tom, my envelope was opened, but the patches were all there and in perfect condition. Did someone else have this problem too? I wonder if they put the envelopes through the automated sorters and the thickness of the patches caused the envelopes to tear.


Got mine today. The envelope edges were torn to shreds, but didn't really look "opened" The patches are there and look great!

Thanks again to Tom for putting this together! :tu


----------



## hamncheese

hollywood said:


> Got mine today. The envelope edges were torn to shreds, but didn't really look "opened" The patches are there and look great!
> 
> Thanks again to Tom for putting this together! :tu


Yikes! I knew I should have used better envelopes. Hopefully everyone else's experience is as good as yours!


----------



## dayplanner

Got mine yesterday, everything was in order. 

In answer to Icehog's question/statement - yes, that does happen.

Great job handling this, Tom. I have done 2 group buys and it can be stressful, but the participants always make it worthwhile.


----------



## n3uka

Got mine today. Mine also looked like the envelope was a bit shredded but the contents were in perfect shape.

Thanks again for doing this. Look forward to the next patch buy


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Hey guys, sorry I've been MIA most of this month. Just got the PM's and will be responding to them now... sorry for the delay


X


----------



## hamncheese

No worries, bro. I heard you were out of town so the delay was expected and it's no problem. Take your time :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Thanks bro, much appreciated. I just PM'd you back and am sending funds right now :tu


Thanks for everything,
Dustin


----------



## dayplanner

Got a patch from Tom last night. These things are cool as hell! I'm going to have my gf stitch it onto my white CAO beanie (over the logo of course :tu). Would look great on a shirt pocket too, these things came out looking really nice!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Hey Tom,

Any idea if we'd be able to set something up for the Habanos Specialist patch?


----------



## hamncheese

I think that's a good possibility. However, after just having dealt with this one, I'd like to take a break before I give that a shot. Nice idea, Dustin!


----------



## dayplanner

n3uka said:


> Got mine today. Mine also looked like the envelope was a bit shredded but the contents were in perfect shape.
> 
> Thanks again for doing this. Look forward to the next patch buy


Same here. Envelope looked like hell, but the patches were ok!


----------



## macms

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Any idea if we'd be able to set something up for the Habanos Specialist patch?


I like this. I'm in when you're ready.


----------



## Old Sailor

Just got mine Tom, most *AWESOME!!!!!* Thanks for setting this up.....keep me inmind if ya do the specialist one too.:tu:tu:tu


----------



## physiognomy

My patches arrived today! They look great!!! Thanks again... :ss


----------



## floydpink

Got mine today, awesome!


----------



## hamncheese

Anyone else having any issues or are most/all received by now?


----------



## Jbailey

Still waiting for mine.


----------



## JCK

Tom, I'm still waiting as well


----------



## macms

Still waiting...


----------



## ghostrider

Also waiting here.


----------



## yayson

waiting goodsir


----------



## Jbailey

Glad to know theres more than just me. I can't wait. Thanks again Tom!:tu


----------



## hamncheese

I'm getting worried about ripped envelopes. I ordered extras in case of disaster, so you'll all be covered if the unspeakable should happen :r

Please do let me know if they show up. If it goes another week with no sign of em, we'll work on something :tu


----------



## jkorp

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I'm getting worried about ripped envelopes. I ordered extras in case of disaster, so you'll all be covered if the unspeakable should happen :r
> 
> Please do let me know if they show up. If it goes another week with no sign of em, we'll work on something :tu


Has that been a problem? Even though I received mine, the envelope looked like it was stuck to a tire and driven all the way to MD. I wonder what's going on with that.


----------



## hamncheese

I have no idea. It is really pissing me off though as it seems likely that it is the fault of my branch office. How else could everyone's envelope look like such garbage? Very annoying. I am, however, glad that you got yours in one piece :tu


----------



## raisin

I believe that first class letters are feed by pressure rollers through an optical scanner. Hitting that particular thickness soft patch probably jams slightly, with a good chance of damaging the envelope. 
I'd guess that putting a peice of cardboard in the letter would alleviate the problem.


----------



## macms

I received my 4 patches this afternoon. They exceeded my expectations. Thanks to all involved and a great job organizing this group buy. :ss


----------



## hamncheese

raisin said:


> I believe that first class letters are feed by pressure rollers through an optical scanner. Hitting that particular thickness soft patch probably jams slightly, with a good chance of damaging the envelope.
> I'd guess that putting a peice of cardboard in the letter would alleviate the problem.


There are improvements planned for round 2 :hn

macms, glad to hear it. :tu Enjoy!


----------



## JCK

Tom,

God Bless the USPS, my patches arrived today. The patches themselves are in great shape and look fantastic. When I saw the envelope, I couldn't help but chuckle a little after all the comments on this thread about chewed up envelopes.

Thanks for all the hard work you put into this group buy!

Ji


----------



## hamncheese

Holy crap! I'm amazed/relieved that it made it to you, Ji! Unbelievable! I guess $0.58 doesn't get you very far with the USPS these days.


----------



## mdtaggart

I received my patches in good shape. The envelope was a little trashed, but the USPS had place it in another envelope. It's all good. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Jbailey

Got mine today! My envelope looked a lot like Ji's, only without a back.

All 3 of them are safe and look great!

Nice work Tom.:tu


----------



## hamncheese

Jbailey said:


> Got mine today! My envelope looked a lot like Ji's, only without a back.
> 
> All 3 of them are safe and look great!
> 
> Nice work Tom.:tu


I'm amazed we've only had one casualty so far... lessons learned.

VERY glad to hear yours got there ok! :tu


----------



## yayson

Secretary just dumped them on my desk, beautiful.

Envelope was unscathed as well, postmark was Jan 24 but it was addressed to "The Office" so it sat on another guy's desk who was traveling on week-long sales call. You'd think they would google HABANOS and put them on the desk of the guy with the humidor on his credenza 

Thanks Tom, super job on the buy, big task, whipped. :tu


----------



## ghostrider

YAY, mine finally arrived today as well. Nicely sealed inside a USPS courtesy envelope, as they 'accidentally' destroyed the original.

These things look awesome!


----------



## Poriggity

This might be a stupid question... Is there someone out there with an extra I can buy? I am kicking myself for missing this! 

Also, are they sew on only, or Iron on as well?
Scott


----------



## BigVito

what a bitch. missed a good one


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> what a bitch. missed a good one


I got one for you if you want one Brother.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I got one for you if you want one Brother.











trade?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> trade?


Nope, just a gift...that means I have 2 gifts for you.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Nope, just a gift...that means I have 2 gifts for you.











I wont argue this time :ss


----------

